# Soomerfield Pocket Hole Jig



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Peachtree is offering Sommerfield's Pocket Hole Jig for 65.99
Enter price code phjig at checkout to receive this price
Peachtree Woodworking E-Direct Special


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for sharing that Bill.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bill for the tip

But I must say if you want to save more money (cheap old SOB I am.) check it out at the site below, for 40.oo bucks with free shipping ..  but I will say you will not get the plastic case but it's all you will need in the starter kit..

Pocket Cutter Starter Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

But it comes in a nice plastic jar for storage, under your work bench or ?  about 6" in diam. by about 8" tall..


===
==


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Storage Box and another drill guide block for the 30.00 bucks difference


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

I like both of the posts!

There seems to be a face clamp 70.00 version to. The 40.00 set has one block for all thicknesses of stock, while the 70.00 has 1 for thinner & one for thicker, suggesting that the angle of 'attack' is a little different on all three guides. Of course, raising the guide block up from the same level the end of the workpiece sets on would adjust the angle on the fly, and that is mentioned in the 40.00 unit's description.

Just guessing here, but I think the right angle is the one that ends up with the fastener's hole centered through the thickness of the stock.

I'm in the market for another face clamp anyway, so that comes into play. The 70.00 one's description doesn't say it includes a 3/8" step bit, but it does show one in the photo. The 40.00 one does say it includes a bit in the description provided on the 'closeouts index', but the description on the item's detail page doesn't specify, go figure. An odd example of a summary description being more verbose than the full description.

I also found some plans for an elaborate home built jig at site called Bob's Woodworking Plans

I have been using a Kreg Jr. and it gets the job done. I do like the idea of being able to bench mount the unit, so I asked my boss to order one of the 40.00 units. Yeah, the Kreg Jr has a mounting hole, but it doesn't have a built in toggle clamp...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The 40.oo dollar one and the 70.oo dollar one are the same fixture, just like below..
I was lucky and got the one below for 40.oo bucks on sale,but I wanted that drop in plate as well for the Sommerfeld router table I have.

Did anyone notice the stamping error on the side of jig >>??
or just me,,,,,
moving up from 1 1/2" would not be 1 3/8" ,should be stamped at 1 5/8" I think, it's not a big deal but that type of error can turn items into a dollar store item sometimes.. or to a knock down price item to move them out.. LOL

One time I got some great chocolate chip cookies from the dollar store but they forgot to put the chocolate chips in the cookies LOL ,or wrong cookies in the wrong bag LOL 

==

==



wbh1963 said:


> I like both of the posts!
> 
> There seems to be a face clamp 70.00 version to. The 40.00 set has one block for all thicknesses of stock, while the 70.00 has 1 for thinner & one for thicker, suggesting that the angle of 'attack' is a little different on all three guides. Of course, raising the guide block up from the same level the end of the workpiece sets on would adjust the angle on the fly, and that is mentioned in the 40.00 unit's description.
> 
> ...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I do not think thats a stamping error, just 13/8" or 1 and 5/8". Looks like they ran out of room....for a 1-5/8.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

The boss ordered it this morning without any delay or comment.... Sommerfeld confirmed the order, but I don't think it shipped yet. So here's hoping they didn't run out of them yet and I have the chance to comment on 13/8....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

?????? note the smaller numbers they used for that one so they could get it all in place.
Or they are saying 13 x 1/8" just a strange way of putting it in place..when all the others are right..a dash and a 5 would take the guess work out of it. 
Why would they have two marks for 1 3/8" setting

===



TwoSkies57 said:


> I do not think thats a stamping error, just 13/8" or 1 and 5/8". Looks like they ran out of room....for a 1-5/8.


----------



## JohnsoGreg2012 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi BJ,

You commented on my first thread ever here regarding the Sommerfeld vs the Kreg Jig. I purchased the Sommerfeld and quite frankly I don't see an easy way to handle stock that isn't 3/4" or 1 1/2". There are two plates that you can swamp out and they attach from the bottom via two screws so it isn't like I can prop the guide up a little higher using the 3/4" block to deal with lets say 1" stock.

Here is what I bought. (can't post links yet so throw in the sommefeld tools URL

****/New-Aluminum-Easy-Pocket/productinfo/31PC/***

Here is what I think you are referring to.

****/Pocket-Cutter-Starter-Set/productinfo/EZP/****

I really like what I see so far, but it doesn't seem flexible to deal with differing stock widths. I was going to call Sommerfeld to get their input and I can relay their response. Maybe I'm missing something. The more expensive one I bought also includes two clamps which is awfully nice. I know Kreg sells its hand clamps separately.

I'm just a noob so I could be completely wrong, but that is certainly what I've seen so far.



bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> The 40.oo dollar one and the 70.oo dollar one are the same fixture, just like below..
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg

I don't recommended the Alum. one just the Org.plastic one that they sale as a starter kit, talk with Marc and I'm sure he will switch it out for you  with in the 90 day grace period.. (ask for the one that comes in the plastic jar) 


==




JohnsoGreg2012 said:


> Hi BJ,
> 
> You commented on my first thread ever here regarding the Sommerfeld vs the Kreg Jig. I purchased the Sommerfeld and quite frankly I don't see an easy way to handle stock that isn't 3/4" or 1 1/2". There are two plates that you can swamp out and they attach from the bottom via two screws so it isn't like I can prop the guide up a little higher using the 3/4" block to deal with lets say 1" stock.
> 
> ...


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like he is selling kreg k2 model which was made from aluminum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

$65.00 Alum.jig ▼
http://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_012412.htm

$85.00 jig ▼
http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-K2-Jig-8...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1328090504&sr=1-1

$90.00 jig ▼
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/New-Aluminum-Easy-Pocket/productinfo/31PC/

$40.00 jig ▼
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Pocket-Cutter-Starter-Set/productinfo/EZP/

For fast, easy and accurate cabinet & furniture construction, there's never been a tool like the Easy Pocket. 
This innovative system lets you make rock-solid pocket hole joints in stock from 1/2" to 1-5/8" thick, with unprecedented speed and accuracy.
The heart of the System is our unique molded jig, which features hardened drill bushings and an interlocking 2-piece design. 
Simply sliding the jig up or down allows you to adjust for stock thicknesses in preset 1/8" increments, without test joints or measurements. 
If you have used other pocket hole jigs, you will be familiar with many applications of the joint but you will enjoy some big advantages with the Easy Pocket:

If I recall it comes with one hand clamp in the kit.


----------



## JohnsoGreg2012 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi BJ,

I posted this on the other thread, but I'm adding it here.

I just got off the phone with Marc. He basically said he wouldn't go any thinner than 5/8 stock with any pocket hole, but that the 3/4 plate in the EZ aluminum jig should work. If you had for example 1" stock he'd recommend using the 3/4" plate as well. Anything above one inch you should use the 1 1/2" plate. He also mentioned if using 1" stock you could use the 3/4" plate and use a 1/4" shim within the jig setup which somewhat makes sense.

I think what I have should work, but with some slight tweaks here and there for various widths of stock from time to time. I just liked the fact this one was Aluminum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg

That will work I'm sure I have used 1/2" thick stock but it must be drilled dead on and I have use it 2 x 4 stock as well that's what neat about the plastic one it will do them all on one fixture,no shims needed 
just a note I have use it on 4 x 4 stock as well from time to time 
==



JohnsoGreg2012 said:


> Hi BJ,
> 
> I posted this on the other thread, but I'm adding it here.
> 
> ...


----------

